

Is it possible to reacquire a wifi signal from an iphone app? - amichail

It seems that you have to exit the app so that your iphone/ipod touch will try to reacquire the signal.
======
amichail
Also annoying: when the signal was lost, the http request took quite a long
time until it failed. I'm using stringWithContentsOfURL.

